

Top Reddit Startups - RedditStartups
http://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/xdufk/top_10_reddit_startups/

======
josh2600
Thanks for Including 2600hz on the list!

2600hz is the AWS of Telecom. We make a big ecosystem which Companies and
Individuals can leverage to deliver MASSIVE Voice, Video and SMS Apps. We're
open-source, running on Commodity hardware, and Software Ninjas :). In all due
seriousness, we're Phone Phreaks who are trying to build the next great
communications platform.

Check out more about 2600hz at <http://2600hz.com> or join us for our beta at
<http://kazoo.io> !!!

------
TomGullen
Scirra here, thank's for including us on the list :)

